
Science Without Publication Paywalls - Vinnl
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnins.2018.00656/full
======
Vinnl
FTA:

\- Authors retain copyright of their publication with no restrictions. All
publications must be published under an open license, preferably the Creative
Commons Attribution License CC BY. In all cases, the license applied should
fulfill the requirements defined by the Berlin declaration;

\- The Funders will ensure jointly the establishment of robust criteria and
requirements for the services that compliant high quality Open Access journals
and Open Access platforms must provide;

\- In case such high quality Open Access journals or platforms do not yet
exist, the Funders will in a coordinated way provide incentives to establish
these and support them when appropriate; support will also be provided for
Open Access infrastructures where necessary;

\- Where applicable, Open Access publication fees are covered by Funders or
universities, not by individual researchers; it is acknowledged that all
scientists should be able to publish their work Open Access even if their
institutions have limited means;

\- When Open Access publication fees are applied, their funding is
standardised and capped (across Europe);

\- Funders will ask universities, research organisations, and libraries to
align their policies and strategies, notably to ensure transparency;

\- The above principles shall apply to all types of scholarly publications,
but it is understood that the timeline to achieve Open Access for monographs
and books may be longer than 1 January 2020;

\- The importance of open archives and repositories for hosting research
outputs is acknowledged because of their long-term archiving function and
their potential for editorial innovation;

\- The “hybrid” model of publishing is not compliant with the above
principles;

\- The Funders will monitor compliance and will sanction non-compliance.

